# A little swamp/Pond in middle Georgia



## DRBugman85 (Dec 12, 2016)

A buddy and his cousin invited me to hunt a farm swamp/pond and we had a fair hunt thank goodness for teal.His dad said the ducks left Wednesday afternoon but a few stayed around.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like teal heaven!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 12, 2016)

I see a few grey ducks in there to. We killed Green wings this weekend as well. It is amazing what a little cold front can do.


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

Not bad for Georgia, Eddie!


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like a great hunt for this area


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 21, 2016)

I wish William could have been there. He had Jury duty this week.Same swamp/pond and the big duck are back but the teal left.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 28, 2017)

This morning was unreal a lot of cotton tops and should have had a few more mallards  (I miss 3 times)in my face and seen the wads fly by their butts. [ ATTACH]896993[/ATTACH]


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice hunt


----------

